# Unusual early Mobile AL ring neck straight sided Coca Cola



## CaptainSandune (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't find any information on this bottle, but I can tell it's early.  It has lots of writing and marks so let me describe it and post some pics.  I would be glad to get any information you can provide.

 It has a ring around the neck and reads
 PROPERTY OF MOBILE COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY MOBILE, ALA. REGISTERED

 on the bottom is a large S.W. with 18 E underneath it and a 2 under that.

 on the back bottom it reads MIN. CONT'S. 61/2 FLU. OZS.

 underneath that on the base it reads GRAHAM 521 ES


----------



## CaptainSandune (Mar 24, 2013)

back


----------



## CaptainSandune (Mar 24, 2013)

Bottom, notice there are also some minute very faint letters on the bottom but I cannot make out what they say.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Mar 24, 2013)

base


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 25, 2013)

I can help a little bit.  Graham is the bottle maker.  They were in business from 1909 to 1929 when they became part of Owens-Illinois.
 Pretty sure that if it doesn't have Coca-Cola in script that it did not contain Coke, but a flavored drink like root beer.  Some one may know better.  From other bottles I have, the SW might be the owners initials.  A quick look in a city directory of Mobile might help there.  A wild guess is the 18 E 2 is the address of the plant.
 Hope that helped a little.

 Scott


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know any info about it but I like it!!! Are you from AL? If not and you want to get rid of it PM me with a price please. If you want to wait to find out what it's worth I understand. []


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know how to private message I tried figuring it out but couldn't.  I haven'tdone much research or anything with this bottle but I am in the market for an Escambia Pepsi Hutch that could be part of a trade if you have one.  I also found a Selma Al Chero Cola in nice shape and it might be rare as I haven't seen one before.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 3, 2013)

> ...but I am in the market for an Escambia Pepsi Hutch that could be part of a trade if you have one.


 Maybe if it was a Jasper Coke hutch from I'd trade for this! All in all, this bottle is worth around $10-$15. There's even a mid-script version of this that's only worth around $30. So there's no way you could trade a bottle like this for _any_ Pepsi hutch. You're literally comparing $15 to $1000. Sorry to disappoint if I am.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 3, 2013)

"Part of a trade",, i.e, meaning there would be other consideration in the form of cash and bottles not an even trade.  If you are paying $1,000 For Escambia Hutches you are getting Hammered, market value is about 25% of that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

In 1925 the coke plant was listed as F W Fridell, no address given. I agree a product bottle though.
 I'll move this to the soda section which may give it better exposure to the soda collectors.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the updates guys, very helpful.


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  CaptainSandune
> 
> "Part of a trade",, i.e, meaning there would be other consideration in the form of cash and bottles not an even trade.  If you are paying $1,000 For Escambia Hutches you are getting Hammered, market value is about 25% of that.


 Last Escambia hutch sold on Ebay brought $512 so I'd say the truth is right in the middle of both of your stated values, which makes you both good salesmen....[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

> I don't know how to private message I tried figuring it out but couldn't


Bottom left on a post. Mouse over 'til a box shows, it's a little quote box sort of thing. Don't abuse it though.


----------



## sscokebottles (Apr 3, 2013)

My mistake, Captain. Sorry.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 3, 2013)

No problem SS, I appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## chickadee (Feb 16, 2018)

chickadee here i have the same bottle but my bottom has the S W. -below that has 27     R - below that has a circle with the letter C in it - any idea to value , year of manufacture, any additional info


----------



## chickadee (Feb 16, 2018)

how did you get the value ? see chickadee post on page 2 ,if you could look at my questions i would thank you


----------



## chickadee (Feb 16, 2018)

sscokebottles- how did you come up with a value? fairly new this bottle collecting but have some mentors that said about this item - never seen this before ! so would you call this item
scarce, rare,everyday or what ? not trying to be smart -trying to learn - with all due respect-
thanks- chickadee 

ps - why move this when it clearly say coca-cola and is registered ?


----------



## chickadee (Feb 17, 2018)

​how did you come up with a value ?


sscokebottles said:


> Maybe if it was a Jasper Coke hutch from I'd trade for this! All in all, this bottle is worth around $10-$15. There's even a mid-script version of this that's only worth around $30. So there's no way you could trade a bottle like this for _any_ Pepsi hutch. You're literally comparing $15 to $1000. Sorry to disappoint if I am.


----------

